# Happy Birthday Terra



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy birthday Terra!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Terra!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Have an Awesome Birthday!!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday to ya!!!!!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday X 2


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

TERRRRRAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Happy birthday to one of my favoritest haunters ever!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Terra!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear Terra!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

Happy Belated Birthday Terra !!


----------



## Terra (Apr 13, 2009)

Hey everyone. Been terrible about popping on here more often _*(BAD TERRA, BAD!)*_

Thank you so much for the wonderful birthday wishes. It was a great day and long lasting even after seeing so many well wishes here. Big smile


----------

